# Simon won't stop preening me!



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

I got Simon a week ago, and he's great. When I open his cage he comes to the door and steps up immediately (most of the time, every once in a while I've gotta try a few times before he steps up without backing away). He seems to like me well enough, but whenever I've got him with me he preens my face obsessively. My hair is past my shoulders and I try to give him a chunk to preen but he'd still rather pick at my nose, lips, chin and ears. I've managed to teach him that my lips are off limits but he won't stop with the rest. If I try to stop him physically (i.e. putting my hand in the way, trying to get him to step up) he screeches at me. And he'll preen me until he starts biting me. He only really does it to me, not so much to my mom. I don't know what to do but it feels almost like an aggressive love. Because I know his preening me means he considers me family, and I don't want to disrespect that, but I'd like to be able to spend time with him without him 
trying to eat me.

Does anyone have any advice? Aside from the obvious teach him no thing?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi loves doing this to me too. What I do is I take her off my shoulder and I put her onto my head. Of course then you have to worry about the poops, but they will start preening your hair instead. Or you could take Simon off of your shoulder and put him somewhere close by instead. Then every time he tries to peck your face in those areas he learns it means he gets taken off your shoulder. That last one never worked with Kiwi cause she would fly back to my shoulder five seconds later. xD

You could also give him a toy to play with instead. You can hold a toy up to his face to distract him. They have bird necklaces at local bird stores. You can also make one with bird-safe materials. It keeps them from chewing on your shirt (and if you're laying down) the wont peck your face as much.

He could also be hormonal too. Here is a sticky on hormone control. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> Kiwi loves doing this to me too. What I do is I take her off my shoulder and I put her onto my head. Of course then you have to worry about the poops, but they will start preening your hair instead. Or you could take Simon off of your shoulder and put him somewhere close by instead. Then every time he tries to peck your face in those areas he learns it means he gets taken off your shoulder. That last one never worked with Kiwi cause she would fly back to my shoulder five seconds later. xD


Simon will jump off of his playground to walk over to me so he can chew on my face haha. And he usually bites me when I try to take him off my shoulder, but I've gotta break that habit anyway. Thank you for the advice though, I will definitely try it!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I've had Kiwi for 9 months and she still does that lol! I wonder if it's something 'tiels ever grow out of? Maybe they just love us too much.


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I've had Kiwi for 9 months and she still does that lol! I wonder if it's something 'tiels ever grow out of? Maybe they just love us too much.


They just love us so much! I've discovered Simon's comfort zone is my chair in the living room and he would rather snuggle with me than anything and ya :grey tiel:


----------



## Crandolph (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had Prescott for almost 2yrs. And he still does this. He loves freckles and moles lol. But the only thing u can do is as soon as they do it set the off ur shoulder and say no. Prescott actually listens to NO.


----------

